# Ollech & Wajs



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

My Ollech & Wajs on a bracelet, still need convicincing about NATO straps.










This watch is as accurate as I will ever need.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I love those watches, put it on a black nato though!


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, this isn't drivel is it? 

I can see what you mean, and I used to be the same, but never underestimate the power of a Nato to bring a watch to life when it's becoming a bit tired. It's a really quick cheap way of breathing something new into the collection. I've regularly used Nato's on my SM300 and a number of other mil-lookers, after a period of not being sure myself, I really like to be able to ring the changes this quickly and easily.

There was a thread either here or on the other side where somebody wanted to see a Nato on a SMP and it was surprisingly attractive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

I love natos/zulus and rhinos, apart from them being one of the rare straps that fit me I love washing them when they're dirty because they come back looking brand new!


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

I gave up smoking two years ago and my weight has seesawed since tend to go straight on to my wrists and ankles. :derisive:

regards

beach bum


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

NATOS (or RAF style single-piece, which you can convert a NATO to and make a fabric keeper with the excess) are great, particularly if your wrist swells and contracts as mine does in the hot, humid summer. O&Ws look great on them.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

That O & W diver looks really tasty, :drool: but there's still something I much prefer about a bracelet. There's a G10 I posted a thread on which I have on a fabric strap which I have worn and haven't felt too uncomfortable with.

regards

beach bum


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with those loving their natos. I didn't 'get it' until I recently had my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black on a Bond and the difference was amazing. Obviously it does belong on a bracelet but just to mix things up and change a look they're great.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A cotton or nylon strap is both comfy, and *very authentic for divers*. Look at 1950s pics of Cousteau's crew. They're all wearing theirs on khaki straps. I don't think that metal bracelets back then had "diver extension" links.

I forget the URL, but there's a fellow with a nice history of dive watches, and pics of some vintage beauties.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

contrary to other posts i think the strap looks great! i personally wouldnt put on a nato


----------

